# Keeping Juice In The Little Reo Bottles



## Silver (3/8/14)

Hi all

One of the advantages of the REO (in my view) is that you can swap out a juice even if its not finished. I then put back the nipple and close the bottle and load a new juice in a clean bottle. 

Sometimes that old juice sits in my cupboard for a while - some have been sitting for a month or two. My favourite flavours have their own little bottle dedicated to them 

Am just wondering if its bad to let the juice sit in these little bottles (even if its less than 1ml) ? 
Do you think the plastic and juice will react? 

Do you think its better to rather rinse the used bottles thoroughly and start with a cleanly rinsed bottle each time?

And when do you think it's time to throw away a bottle and use a new one?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

I rinse out my bottle every 5 or 6 refills... I just think the little bit left has been into the atty and heated and returned so many time that it's time to start fresh. Not sure if it's even necessary but I do it anyway. If I change juice flavour I rinse. I've stored juice in the little bottles without any apparent degradation to the bottle or the juice.

I haven't thrown away a bottle yet... I guess it will be time when the bottle shows sign of eight million squonks and is looking tatty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

I do it the same way and have about 25 bottles standing in my little metal box. With various volumes of juice in each. Visiting my vape station I would first take that metal box and go through the bottles (each is marked with the content) deciding what I feel like vaping today. The old bottle will then get the nipple and cap from the bottle I decided on and the latter will go into the Reo. Of course if the same juice stays in the Reo, I just refill. For a new juice, I take a clean bottle and transfer that bottle's nipple and cap to the bottle of the juice being replaced.

I have had juices in the metal box not used for around 6 months and they were still perfectly fine.

From time to time I will take the metal box and do some house keeping - removing juices I am confident I will not vape in the medium to long term and either dispose of such a juice or decant it into the juice bottle it was bought in. The emptied Reo bottles will then get a bath and the vodka treatment.

They say juice have a shelf life of 2 years, but I suspect that is a very conservative estimate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Thank you Rob and Andre

@Andre, good to hear that the juices are good after 6 months. Was just checking. 
I like the way you explained it. Thanks so much. Sounds super organised. 
I will continue in a similar fashion


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

Totally agree! You Sirs are truly well organized! 
On top of your game, no doubt


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

Lol, you guys make me feel guilty. I misplace bottles. None have labels on so i have to open them up and smell to guess the flavour 

Its a hide and seek, meets test your smell kind of game

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (4/8/14)

thanks for the heads up


----------

